# Smacks on the jetski



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

Loaded the jetski and headed over to Pensacola Florida area with the g/f last week for vacation. Beachfront conditions were ideal so I trolled for Kings but with no luck. Packed up heavy gear and began chasing working birds snagging a few decent 20" Spanish Macks for dinner. The real kicker was when Flipper showed up.....


----------

